

Check Out - lakeeffect

What good system are you using for checkout that is reasonably priced?
======
noodle
could you be more specific? this community loves to help, but you'll need to
be more detailed.

what do you mean by checkout? merchant account? online shopping software? RCS?
etc.

~~~
lakeeffect
Thanks i reposted. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218980>

